# thermostat



## burger (Jun 24, 2005)

greetings, i am a new member.
I just bought a 1990 maxima w/3.0 ltr. engine,it did not have a thermostat installed.when i tried to install a new one(the manual said to install with spring towards the block)the thermostat will not sit flush against block.it does however fit ok the oppisite way.Does anyone know which is correct?
thanks
burger


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## burger (Jun 24, 2005)

*thanks*

thank you Radioaktive
this dia.looks different then mine,is it for 1990?

burger


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm not radioaktiv.. just a quote from him in my sig. 

the diagram above would look exactly like your engine if you had it out of the car and the accessory belts off it.
it's also missing the large coolant hose that goes to the radiator in that pic.


----------

